# Wanted Phoenix/Scottsdale 3-26/2-29



## MICHASII (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi,
heading to Phoenix to look at colleges with my daughter and would love to find a partial week and/or week at the end of March vs. staying in a hotel.

Thanks in advance for your consideration.

Mike


----------



## susipnr (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi, I have those 3 nights available at Cibola Vista if you're still needing them. Also a great time to watch a spring training baseball game.

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 24, 2015)

Just came back from 9 days in PHX doing Spring Training with the extended family ... I truly believe it was MORE CROWDED than the prior 2 years. 

Have fun!


----------

